# Finally... Little Brother up and running



## Generatorgus (Feb 27, 2012)

It was a steep learning curve, a bunch of oopsies, a bunch of new tools, a bunch of time and a bunch of hours pouring thru this website. But most of all a bunch of fun and a sense of accomplishment.

You guys, whether you know it or not, helped me over the rough spots.





Thanks Dave and thank you all.

GUS


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 27, 2012)

that is one awesome little engine, you should be very proud of it..............i have but one question......can i send you my engine so you can work your magic on it cause it never runs as good as that !!!

chuck


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 27, 2012)

Well done Gus.

Vince


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice Gus

Thanks for the Video

Bez


----------



## CMS (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice looking engine, nice runner too. 

Craig


----------



## Catminer (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great!
Very smooth runner, congratulations on your success.

Peter


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 27, 2012)

That is a great runner!!! ;D
Congratulations on a successful Hit and Miss!!!

Did you do a build log with th_wwp?

Andrew


----------



## kvom (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely worth a karma point.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job on the Little Brother. Mine was the first hit and miss engine I ever built and I still enjoy running it. I see you eliminated the original point block and arm and went with, I assume, a Hall effect trigger on the outboard side of the crank.
gbritnell


----------



## rudydubya (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice little engine Gus. :bow: Runs really good.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## Generatorgus (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Thanks for the nice comments. It feels good to get it running right.

Andrew, I took many pictures during the build and I was thinking about posting it. Trouble is, when I get into the work I forget I have a camera sitting there and miss a lot that I should have taken pictures of. But I would like to share some of it, especially some of the blunders.

GT, yes I went to the Hall sensor and I'm still using my $30 ignition. I used your valve seat cutter and spark plug plans. The seat cutter was one of the items that helped pull this engine out of the ditch. In fact I just used the same cutter to try and get my little Henry Ford engine removed from "Self Pet" status. That engine was my first attempt at IC engines, it ran a few times, but not good by any standards. Thanks

GUS


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 28, 2012)

Generatorgus, great running engine I picked up one at a yard sale missing a few parts but not many, would love to see some build pics if you don't want to post them you can PM me, I think that would and will be a challange for me, need all the help I could get on it, thanks, Lathe Nut.


----------



## Nickademusss (Feb 29, 2012)

NIce little engine, I would love to hear it under load


----------

